# Hope Vision 4 LED Li-Ion



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

I've been following the progress of LED's and interested in converting over once my HID dies. I know this Hope is new to the market but just in case anyone has had a chance to review/test it out I'd be interested in your thoughts. Unfortunately don't have the budget for a Lupine. This seems like a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

special k said:


> I've been following the progress of LED's and interested in converting over once my HID dies. I know this Hope is new to the market but just in case anyone has had a chance to review/test it out I'd be interested in your thoughts. Unfortunately don't have the budget for a Lupine. This seems like a lot of bang for the buck.


I've got one on order from ChainReaction Cycles with an estimated date of Jan 30th, 2008. I'm surprised there is such a lack of information on this light given its so close to release. On spec it sounds like an awesome light, but manufacturers of LED lights are notorious for inflating specs so its a crapshoot at this point. I'll be happy to give you my impressions once I have it in my hands!

Karl


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks pretty good. Better get francois to get one of these for his Light Shootout .

... 270 pounds puts you in the same price range as Wilma 6.

info:










Features:
• The four high powered LEDs emitt a powerful 1000 lumen.
• At full power the new rubber coated 7.4V four cell battery will last 2 ½ hours stretching out to 8-9 hours on the low setting.
• CNC Machined
• Fully weatherproof
• Designed to be light and portable

Output will be approaching 1000 lumens! That's 2x HID light's together!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> 270 pounds puts you in the same price range as Wilma 6.


Actually 229 pounds for VAT exempt countries (Canada) which makes it quite a deal.

1000 lumens is pushing credibility given they are rumored to be using SSC P4 LEDs. U-bin are rated at 240 lumens at 1000ma I believe, but that's at the emitter rather than out the front real world lumens. Will be interesting to see how close to reality that spec is.

Karl


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive got a friend locally who runs the Vision HID and swears by it... and I've heard good things about the original 2 LED vision. If Hope has kept things up to par with their past efforts, it should be a good light (though I do think 1k lumens is a little over the top).


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

kwarwick said:


> I've got one on order from ChainReaction Cycles with an estimated date of Jan 30th, 2008. I'm surprised there is such a lack of information on this light given its so close to release. On spec it sounds like an awesome light, but manufacturers of LED lights are notorious for inflating specs so its a crapshoot at this point. I'll be happy to give you my impressions once I have it in my hands!
> 
> Karl


Sorry to disappoint, but when speaking to Chain Reaction 2 days ago I asked about delivery dates of this new Hope Vision 4 LED as I too am keen on it. Probably another couple of months was the answer, manufactures being optimistic about launch dates. No-one there had heard anything about it 'coming through'

The light has 4 LED's and boasts 1000 Lumens. So does this, and for less money http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3980934#post3980934


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*Availability*

I spoke with Hope yesterday and they stated that the lights are being sent out to shops on the 28/01/2007 so will be available on the 29th or 30th of January. They did however say that these are for those shops who have already back ordered these. More will be sent out two weeks later.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Pete N said:


> I spoke with Hope yesterday and they stated that the lights are being sent out to shops on the 28/01/2007 so will be available on the 29th or 30th of January. They did however say that these are for those shops who have already back ordered these. More will be sent out two weeks later.


That is great news! I thought Hope would want to catch the last half of the night season.

I have one on back-order, so will compare it to the iBlaast! which is on its way (and indeed to the L&M HID I presently use)...


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Pete N said:


> I spoke with Hope yesterday and they stated that the lights are being sent out to shops on the 28/01/2007 so will be available on the 29th or 30th of January. They did however say that these are for those shops who have already back ordered these. More will be sent out two weeks later.


That is good news indeed. Hopefully the one I have on order from Chainreaction Cycles will be in that first batch of shipped lights.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

kwarwick said:


> That is good news indeed. Hopefully the one I have on order from Chainreaction Cycles will be in that first batch of shipped lights.


Chain Reaction's website now showing "Due In Stock 08/02/2008"


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*When in stock*

I happened to ring Hope this morning and they still said that they are NOW sending out the back orders. Further stock will be available in shops to 'buy off the shelf' within two weeks, once the back orders have been sent. The light appears to have great spec and much better value than others of similar quality/name. Looking forward to getting mine!.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

kwarwick said:


> Chain Reaction's website now showing "Due In Stock 08/02/2008"


You do realize that that means 8 February, 2008, not August 2, 2008, right? The Europeans like to list their dates as day/month/year rather than month/day/year.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm very, very curious about this light. I don't have a problem with the brightness of my 3 led system, but I do have a problem with how that brightness is translated to a usable beam on the trail - so it all depends on the optics. It should be both throwing a lot of light ahead but also spill to the sides. If Hope did their homework I may not wait for the successor of L&M ARC almighty....


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

According to ChainReactionCycles, Hope did slip on their delivery date of Jan 30th. Feb 8th is the new date for the first shipments... *tap* *tap* *tap*


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah my bike shop tell me that the reason they weren't shipped on the 28/01/08 is that Hope ran out of battery to light cables, so they decided not to ship any pre orders. The cables are coming in on Tuesday so they will be shipped Wednesday/Thursday 6/7th Feb.
Lets hope that this happens this time.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Watch this:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2226049219
My only concern is whether a single spot led is going to provide sufficient throw or not - 3x15 degree lens means a lot of lightspill.
A few months ago when I bought the Dinotte 600L with the wide flood beam I wrote that what that light needs desperately is a fourth led punching ahead - so here it is, let's see if it works this time!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Pete N said:


> Yeah my bike shop tell me that the reason they weren't shipped on the 28/01/08 is that Hope ran out of battery to light cables, so they decided not to ship any pre orders. The cables are coming in on Tuesday so they will be shipped Wednesday/Thursday 6/7th Feb.
> Lets hope that this happens this time.


That's some fine planning on Hope's part. :nono: But I'd rather hear it was due to a parts shortage rather than some last minute re-design due to problems, so I'll just sit tight "Hope"ing it will ship next week.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

radirpok said:


> Watch this:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2226049219
> ...


I have the same opinion on the Dinotte 600L with wide lens that I currently run on my handlebars. If it wasn't for the spot 200L also on my helmet I don't think the 600L wide lens would useable for any serious trail riding. Not sure what I'll do with the Dinotte's if the Hope delivers the best of spot and flood.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got an Edison with a burned out bulb and have been waiting...and waiting...and waiting...for a Betty, but I can get a Hope 4 for way cheaper than even a Wilma, so I see no reason not to go that route. As a matter of fact, I could get 2 Hope 4s for less than one Betty.

It's a no brainer.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

kwarwick said:


> I have the same opinion on the Dinotte 600L with wide lens that I currently run on my handlebars. If it wasn't for the spot 200L also on my helmet I don't think the 600L wide lens would useable for any serious trail riding. Not sure what I'll do with the Dinotte's if the Hope delivers the best of spot and flood.


I currently use the 600Lwb paired with a DIY 3led spot, and - believe it or not - I found the 600L on the helmet and the spot on the bar the best configuration. It is amazingly wonderful to look aside and have a view of the sides of the path or forest or even a meadow wide and easy - no tunnel vision at all (and I usually leave both lights on 50%). This may or may not be good for someone else, but for the type of riding I do (I often get to places even at night I've never been before) it is the best. I can't stand the spot on the helmet. And the spot on the bar throws much farther than I'd ever need.
The only problem with this configuration is that on the first 5 meters or so in front of the bike the 600L overshines the spot (which has absolutely minimal light spill), and that means that the texture of the ground just where it would be the most important to be seen is melted into a homogenous mess.
I've also done an experiment with my additional 200L: 600Lwb + 200L spot on the bars is not so bad, and my DIY can be configured with a filter lens to act like a flood. But then it is three lights, the 200L I have is the AA version (I use it for commuting), and I still miss a little more throw.
Could life be even more complicated? ;-]


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Pete N said:


> Yeah my bike shop tell me that the reason they weren't shipped on the 28/01/08 is that Hope ran out of battery to light cables, so they decided not to ship any pre orders. The cables are coming in on Tuesday so they will be shipped Wednesday/Thursday 6/7th Feb.
> Lets hope that this happens this time.


ChainReactionCycles is now showing "Normally Available In 5 - 10 days" as their stock status. WTF? :madmax:

Did you get a further update from your bike shop?


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*Now have my Hope 4 LED*

I collected my Hope 4 led from my bike shop yesterday, 08/02/2008, which I had on back order. Used it for a short ride last night and I have to say it is amazing. They have quoted 960 lumens in the instructions, not quite the 1000 earlier rumoured but fairly damn close. The light illuminates well into the distance and has also closer to the bars. There is also a great flood to the light which gives superb vision at all relevent angles. The bike shop themselves have said it is significantly brighter than the Exposure max, and also brighter then the 4 LED Betty. They haven't seen the 6 led Lupine but I imagine this will be somewhat brighter, but for under £300 compared tp the £600 plus for the lupine I can't fault the light at this time.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Pete N said:


> I collected my Hope 4 led from my bike shop yesterday, 08/02/2008, which I had on back order. Used it for a short ride last night and I have to say it is amazing. They have quoted 960 lumens in the instructions, not quite the 1000 earlier rumoured but fairly damn close. The light illuminates well into the distance and has also closer to the bars. There is also a great flood to the light which gives superb vision at all relevent angles. The bike shop themselves have said it is significantly brighter than the Exposure max, and also brighter then the 4 LED Betty. They haven't seen the 6 led Lupine but I imagine this will be somewhat brighter, but for under £300 compared tp the £600 plus for the lupine I can't fault the light at this time.


That's excellent news! Thanks for the quick run down on your impressions. Can you tell me the type of charger it comes with? In particular I'm wondering if its an international 100-240 volt charger and what kind of power cable it comes with.

Regards,

Karl


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

The charger is an international 100-240. The cable on the charger is a twin wire and on the battery pack it is the usual hope push fit waterproof connector. I am not particularly technical but 'hope' this helps


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Pete N said:


> and also brighter then the 4 LED Betty. They haven't seen the 6 led Lupine but I imagine this will be somewhat brighter, but for under £300 compared tp the £600 plus for the lupine I can't fault the light at this time.


Just a quick correction here. Lupine's 4 led light is the Wilma at 830 lumens, and they don't have a 6 led light. I think you meant the 7 led Betty light which comes in at 1,400 lumens. I would know as I have both. I would love to try out that Hope light to compare to mine though.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Pete N said:


> The charger is an international 100-240. The cable on the charger is a twin wire and on the battery pack it is the usual hope push fit waterproof connector. I am not particularly technical but 'hope' this helps


That does help  I'm assuming you're in the UK so you got the light with a UK spec Mains cable for the charger. Since I'm in Canada I'll need a different cable to plug into our 110V AC. "Hope-ing" they supplied a charger with a socketed AC power cable so that I can replaced this: https://www.revealcable.co.uk/acatalog/aa_1502_p150w.jpg with the North American version: https://www.revealcable.co.uk/acatalog/aa_1628_p350w.jpg


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Pete N said:


> The light illuminates well into the distance and has also closer to the bars. There is also a great flood to the light which gives superb vision at all relevent angles.


Beamshots, please, beamshots!!! ;-]
Also, do you have any other light to compare it to? I cannot believe that a single 5 degree spot lens led is going to give you more punch than the Wilma's 4 leds... that is just not possible. But is it enough?


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes. The wilma was the light they compared it to in the shop, but hadn't seen the Betty in action, but at 1400 lumens I imagine it is like daylight. An awful lot of money for a light though, I'd buy two Hopes. I'm sure the bike mags will do a test on it fairly soon


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I can only compare to a Lupine Edison HID and a Hope HID from personal experience and limited previous use of the Hope 5w led. I'm not technically minded but the instructions quote a 15 degree beam angle if this helps. I'll try and post some beam shots next week, by when 'hope'fully others will be in possession of theirs.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Is there a helmet mount? It seems like they don't include one. Also I am interested in the dimming options. Is it high/low and if so what brightness is the low? Any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Pete N said:


> I can only compare to a Lupine Edison HID and a Hope HID from personal experience and limited previous use of the Hope 5w led. I'm not technically minded but the instructions quote a 15 degree beam angle if this helps. I'll try and post some beam shots next week, by when 'hope'fully others will be in possession of theirs.


OK, so please do compare!


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*Dimming options*

The light does come with a helmet and bar mount as standard. The power settings are low , medium, high, max and then flashing. These are all accessed by an extra press of the on/off switch so there are a total of 5 output settings.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Pete N said:


> The light does come with a helmet and bar mount as standard. The power settings are low , medium, high, max and then flashing. These are all accessed by an extra press of the on/off switch so there are a total of 5 output settings.


Excellent, thanks for the info.


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Any idea when these will be out in the US?


----------



## odd_bod2002 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Hope Vision 4 LED - Faults...*

HOPE Vision 4 LED Lighting System - FAULTY - BEWARE! Possibly bad batch? (batch no 07654)

I had been waiting patiently for Hope to release their new Vision 4 LED on the market for some months now and had to stop myself buying a Lupine Wilma instead, telling myself to be patient.

I eventually picked up a BNIB Hope Vision 4 LED light lset last Friday(08/02/08) at my LBS in Shrewsbury. The shop actually rang me to say that they had the new Hope 4 LED light delivered to them and would I like to reserve one! Of course!

I got the light home and charged it up to full charge -which took some 4 hours. I then proceeded with great glee up my local trail (on my own). On the very top of the Long Mynd above Church Stretton, the light decided to play up. It started to flicker in a way I can only describe as akin to a a strobe light, it then cycled through its four settings and then went off. I was left lightless to make my way down the mountain side. The Hope 4 LED light continued to flicker on and off at a rapid rate of knots and I finally managed to get home.

I immediately took some video footage of the Hope Vision 4 LED using my camera as evidence.

The light then refused to cylce though its setting and then died. From a full battery, the light took around 25 minutes to die completetly. This morning (13/02/08) I took the Hope 4 LED back to my LBS who happily exhanged the complete box, no fuss at all.

Problem solved? NO!

This evening (13/02/08) after putting the replacement Hope Vision 4 LED on my bike, I switched it on after fully charging the battery (some 5 hours) later only to find the same problem, although this time the light only lasted for about 3 minutes before packing up! The light again began to flicker at a really quick rate and then switch itself off.

Needless to say, I am not happy with my Hope Vision 4 LED light! Has anybody else had any problems? I would advise caution if you have recently bought a HOPE Vision 4 LED lightset, and make sure you have a backup with you at all times! I am now seriously contemplating a refund from HOPE and purchase a Lupine with my hard earned cash.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

odd_bod2002 said:


> HOPE Vision 4 LED Lighting System - FAULTY - BEWARE! Possibly bad batch? (batch no 07654)
> 
> I had been waiting patiently for Hope to release their new Vision 4 LED on the market for some months now and had to stop myself buying a Lupine Wilma instead, telling myself to be patient.
> 
> ...


That is, to say the least, very disconcerting to hear of two lights failing in the same way. Just to confirm, you got a complete replacement... light, battery, cables when you returned the first faulty one?

The symptoms you describe really sound to me like a loose connection of some sort. I haven't seen the type of connectors Hope use for the battery to light cabling, but Is there any possibility that you aren't seating them fully?

I'll be very interested to hear how you progress on solving this problem given I have a light on order, due to be shipped to me from the UK next week. Last thing I need is to receive a defective light given I'm located in Canada and wouldn't have the luxury of returning it to a LBS.

Karl


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

That really is too bad. It must have been a bummer going out for a ride with your shiny new light and then bam instant problems. After two lights going out like that I would be contemplating a refund too. I look forward to HOPEfully seeing a good outcome to this. I imagine you and your LBS would like an answer too. 

On another note, the Lupine LED lights have been out long enough to prove their reliability which is comforting to say the least. I find my Lupine LED lights to be nothing less than flawless even in ice, snow, and downpours. But still I'd like to see Hope do well with this one. Like you said, bring a backup light no matter what your main light is. Good Luck.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

*An important note on charging*


Connect the battery to the charger
Plug the charger into the mains
Switch the power on
The charger light should be red
When fully charged the light will turn green (wont flash or go out or anything else)
If this sequence is not adhered to the battery may not take a charge at all


----------



## odd_bod2002 (Feb 13, 2008)

*HOPE Vision 4 LED lightset - Fault -Possible Condensation in Unit at Manufacture...*

Just a quick update for you all on the HOPE Vision 4 LED light fault....Hope say that this could be caused by *condensation being trapped in the light unit during manufacture.*

I am now the proud owner of a Lupine Betty 6! Not quite what I wanted, but my trust and confidence in the HOPE vision 4 LED has now gone after two LED light units are clearly faulty despite waiting for 6 months for Hope to release the Vision 4 LED.

The Result

I have spent three hours this morning with Dave Mellor at Dave Mellor Cycles in Shrewsbury, my LBS. Dave and I have spent nearly 3 hours bench testing the two lights that I have returned as faulty and a third that was taken out of the box by Dave. I must say that Dave was extremely helpful and tried his best to find out what the problem was. We tried a combination of lights, leads and batteries to try and find the fault. The two lights that I returned played up this morning as expected, strobing and flickering but the third which was at my LBS did not seem to have any problems.

Dave rang HOPE and spoke to them. Apparently there was a Hope Vision 4LED lightset returned to them yesterday by a local man who had exactly the same problem as me.

HOPE have admitted that the units are put together in an old mill, (which may be damp?) the possible cause of the fault could be condensation trapped in the light unit at manufacture. I am not convinced of this as all three units were getting very hot, and I would have assumed that any condensation would have burned off pretty much straight away, also, my house is like a hot house at this time of year and the light was stored inside for at least 8 hours before being put on the bike, again, I would have assumed that any condensation would have evaporated.

BEWARE of the new HOPE Vision 4 LED lightsets at this early stage. Hopefully, HOPE will realise that there may be a problem before somebody gets hurt out on the trail.

With thanks to Dave Mellor in Shrewsbury for trying to sort the problem out firstly and then giving me a large discount off a Lupine Betty. Cheers Dave.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

That sounds like really bad luck, your light packing up and then the replacement also suffering the problem. If I were in your shoes I would also have lost confidence in the Hope light and may well consider an alternative. I do wonder if there was a bad batch, and you unluckily got two from this batch.
On the positive side my Hope 4 LED is currently working beautifully and I have just returned from my second night ride with no problems. Both rides have only been about an hour but I would like to think that any problem would have shown up by now. Fingers crossed. 
The light is extremely bright and I have ridden it through narrow singletrack and also on much wider firebreak roads. I can ride at almost daylight speeds and the light penetrates a good 20 metres into the distance illuminating the foreground and middle distance easily. I am really impressed and there is no visible ring or centre spot to the light, just superb clear light with no shadows. I hope that the problems your light had don't affect me but a couple more rides and I will be very confident in it. Hope you enjoy your Wilma, which I imagine is very similar in performance to the Hope anyway. I'l keep you all posted if I do happen to start suffering problems.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

That is cool that your LBS spent that much time testing the lights with you. On the bright side, you ended up with a Lupine Betty which should spank all the other LED lights butt out there with it's 1400 lumens of brightness and the adjustable dimming options.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My Jet-lagged brain is trying to catch up with all this. So much has transpired in the five weeks I was gone. I'm glad to see that this forum is as active as ever. 

Nothing better than a bunch of beamshots!!


----------



## SurfHenk (Dec 13, 2005)

*If caused by moisture, this is worrying*

Even though it took you quite some time, I must say you found a nice trick to get a large discount for a Betty, I am pretty jealous  
And even though it was not what you aimed for from the start, I am pretty sure you will like it a lot. At least I can say I like mine very very much!

But now on to your diagnosis for the Hope:


odd_bod2002 said:


> HOPE have admitted that the units are put together in an old mill, (which may be damp?) the possible cause of the fault could be condensation trapped in the light unit at manufacture. I am not convinced of this as all three units were getting very hot, and I would have assumed that any condensation would have burned off pretty much straight away, also, my house is like a hot house at this time of year and the light was stored inside for at least 8 hours before being put on the bike, again, I would have assumed that any condensation would have evaporated.


I too am not convinced by the "simple" condensation explanation, but for different reasons from yours.
First of all I can tell you that, although both lights are not intended for underwater use, they are (or at least are supposed to be) completely water and air tight. Which also means that storing or using the lights indoors or outdoors in a dry or wet environment should not make any difference, as moisture inside the lights, if any, will stay in forever unless you open the light and succeed in getting it out.
For your information, some Lupine (Betty and Wilma) users have complained of getting some condensation on the inside of the lense, specially in cold weather. Lupine also says this is due to humidity from the factory environment being trapped inside and I think they are right. To reassure you, even though quite some Lupine users have encountered this condensation, including myself, not one case is known to me where this has caused any trouble. If the user is annoyed by this condensation, Lupine advises to open the lamp in a dry environment and turn it on for a long time (let's say 1 or 2 hours). After which the lamp should be closed again by screwing the front glass back on. This allows the lamp to get warm and the moisture to get out. I performed this procedure and now only have very minimal inside condensation on very cold days.
But what this does mean to me, is that if the problems you have encountered with the Hope lights are indeed due to a very small amount of moisture inside the housing, than this is bad news for the people who own this light. This because it is apparently very difficult to get the inside of a light a 100% moisture free and as some moisture does not seem to pose any problems with other brands.
So let's just hope you have encountered a rare malfunctioning related to other issues...

Enjoy your nightrides!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

is the Hope available for a good deal in the US?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

*Hope's Response*

Here's a couple of emails and a response from Hope to a concern from me and I'm sure everyone who has just bought or is thinking of buying on the new Vision lights

Perhaps Hope could comment too

The light I have is fine BTW

----Original Message-----

Sent: 14 February 2008 14:03
To: 'Warranty'
Subject: RE: Hope Vision 4 LED

I read there may be an issue with condensation during manufacture of these lights. See post no 39 (Dave Mellor's experiences) http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4093274#post4093274 I haven't tried my light on the trail, and probably wont now until next week. Will my light be OK or do I need to send it back to you?

Thanks again

Nigel

From: Warranty [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 15 February 2008 15:39
To: Nigel Parker
Subject: RE: Hope Vision 4 LED

As far as the thread you've been reading - we've also been made aware of it - and at the moment I can't really comment on the result that this one individual has found to be a problem. We've not had these lights sent back to us yet for testing here, and we've not been made aware of any other problems either - so we are just guessing at the moment as to what the issue (if there is one) may be. We're happy with what's been going out so far. It seems like some assumptions have been made (not by yourself!) and for every problem, there are 500 which people are perfectly happy with (but don't post it on a forum!)

I'm happy to say to you to keep your light as there should be no fault with it. If you have the opportunity before riding - it's always worthwhile to charge the light and then let it run down and re charge so a cycle has been through the battery.

Thanks

Service & Warranty
Hope Technology
Fernbank Mill
Fernbank Avenue
Barnoldswick
Lancahire
BB18 5UY

+44 1282 818413 dd 
-


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Here's a couple of emails and a response from Hope to a concern from me and I'm sure everyone who has just bought or is thinking of buying on the new Vision lights
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking that question.:thumbsup: I guess their response is pretty much what we'd expect given they haven't had a chance to look at any of these failed lights yet. Still trying to decide if I should ask CRC to hold my order or will I take a chance and risk having to ship a defective light back from Canada?


----------



## odd_bod2002 (Feb 13, 2008)

You could well be right! 

I have been speaking to a "techie" friend who agrees that even as the lights start to warm up and evaporate any water, assuming the light unit is hermetically sealed, the water will have nowhere to go and will simply stay contained in the light unit, when the light eventually cools down it will simply turn back into water and hey presto! same problem again.


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a 2 LED Hope Vision helmet unit. It looks and feel very robust. The light pattern is wide but not have the long range of the Stella. I had placed the battery at the helmet and is very compact. Weight 255g(light,mount and battery). Really liked. Unfortunatelly in less than one month:madman: (2 rides per week) it failed. First began to flicker then dies. I had concluded it is a damage conector as when you conect and disconect it multiples times it turn on ocassionally, then dies again. I live in Puerto Rico and bought it from Bike Parts. It would be expensive to send to England, will continue thinking of sending it or simply install new conectors by myself. Any way my Hope 4 order cancelled and my new Wilma is on the mail, to make company to my Betties!!!


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

kwarwick said:


> That is, to say the least, very disconcerting to hear of two lights failing in the same way. Just to confirm, you got a complete replacement... light, battery, cables when you returned the first faulty one?
> 
> The symptoms you describe really sound to me like a loose connection of some sort. I haven't seen the type of connectors Hope use for the battery to light cabling, but Is there any possibility that you aren't seating them fully?
> 
> ...


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Pete N said:


> Hi Karl
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that my light which was also one of the first batch is working very well indeed. I have used it for about 8 hours now with now problems at all and it has been through 5 charging cycles. I also suspect a loose connection was more likely than condensation and that you will always get a few defective ones whatever the product. It was maybe just unlucky that the person who received the faulty ones was a writer on this forum. The light itself is fantastic and I haven't had any 'sticky pant moments' at all due to the excellent vision it offers. Hope this helps as I see you are in Canada. Good luck,
> 
> Pete


Thanks very much for the update, Pete.

I too have great difficulty believing that condensation plays any part in the early failures we've heard about. As someone who's mod'ed and built a few LED lights the symptoms sounded much more like a driver or cabling problem.

My light is in transit to me and should have it in hand early next week. I've got my fingers crossed that I'll also receive a problem free light, and will report once I've had a chance to give it a good shake down test or two.

Karl


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Jul 14, 2008)

I was reading this thread with interest, I have a Hope Vision LED light from Nov 07, the 2-lamp version. Lately it's begun to flicker when it should be off, so I opened it up to investigate.



















I'd say the cause of the flickering is quite obvious, and that is water ingress. The sealed nature of the lamp makes evaporation of this water difficult. Obviously the lamp isn't 100% waterproof, it'll likely withstand rain not much more.

Its drying out now next to the radiator. I shall grease the body up before I reassemble it to help prevent more water getting in. The unit did seem very well sealed, the threads were greased as were the ends of the bolts. Perhaps Hope should consider using rubber seals instead of metal-metal contact.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I was reading this thread with interest, I have a Hope Vision LED light from Nov 07, the 2-lamp version. Lately it's begun to flicker when it should be off, so I opened it up to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The led on the right looks to have a bad case of humidity rash. The epoxy has reacted badly with moisture and fractured the epoxy, probably during initial manufacture, I would complain to Hope. The led looks to be a LEDENGIN 5 watt led so you maybe able to buy a replacement if they dont come good


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I was reading this thread with interest, I have a Hope Vision LED light from Nov 07, the 2-lamp version. Lately it's begun to flicker when it should be off, so I opened it up to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, those leds seem seouls P7 leds....

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------

